# Android App



## Gary W. (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey all,

I just got a new phone and went to update my apps and..... NO CANON RUMORS APP!!!  :'( Is it still available, and, if so, where can I get it?? I liked being able to check things from my phone.... HELP!!!!!

Gary W.


----------



## polarhannes (Apr 5, 2013)

I wasn't aware that there ever was a canonrumors app? 
I'd also appreciate a mobile theme so I need to scroll less on my phone... I would donate some money to see that functionality.

Btw, I was confused by the topic title, I thought you were referring to http://dslrcontroller.com/


----------



## Gary W. (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey all,

The app was labeled "CR" and it would only show the titles of the rumors on the home page. If you tapped on one of them, it would take you to your phone's browser and show the website.

Gary W.


----------

